# brick basement problem



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm in construction and we do a lot of exterior remodeling but slooow this time of year so looking at some improvements at my own home.
I have an older home with brick walls in the basement. The walls appear stable and solid. There is not a foundation drain in place but the site would allow to do a perimeter dig and install of a drain and then daylight the ends to drain out the hillside.
I was thinking to hire a small backhoe to excavate then install footing drain and waterproof walls myself. 
I'm not sure best way to waterproof the brick walls? Pressure wash and coat with something? 
I assume place footing tile on top of footer when I get there?
Other tips? Ideas? Comments? 
Thanks much,
Dave C


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you sure you have brick walls and not block walls? - This will dictate the best materials and methods.

How thick are the walls? - And are they reinforced? This will dictate what you can do for backfillng and drainage.

Just make sure you use the proper material on the wall surface, the right kind and amount of backfill for the full height and use filter fabric in the proper places.

Not a seat-of-the-pants job if you give any kind of warrantee or guarantee on your work.


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Are you sure you have brick walls and not block walls? - This will dictate the best materials and methods.
> 
> How thick are the walls? - And are they reinforced? This will dictate what you can do for backfillng and drainage.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it is brick not block, there are a lot of brick foundations around here.
Two layers of brick, I have no idea if they are reinforced or not. Again, the foundation appears structurally sound, water penetration is the problem. 
There is probably 4' of the foundation exposed in front and 1' in back (up the hill) So I can see both sides of it in several areas. The basement is approx. 7' tall inside.
I've installed foundation drainage new construction so am familiar with the method but this is a different type of situation obviously.
Again, this is for my own home.

Thanks for any help on how to tackle this project.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

H. S.,

From what you have said if I wanted to do a first class job. I would excavate around the foundation to the bottom of the footing. Pressure wash the wall. Let if dry a day. Place a membrane like Mira-dri. This would be a good time to put some sheet insulation against the wall if you are in an area where it would do some good. Then hang a drainage board material like Mira-drain. Backfill with a good draining soil against the board. At the bottom (as in the drawing) install a 4" pipe. With crushed stone and covered by a drainage fabric. We have done this on brick block and concrete and have had no problems over 20 years. 

But! When you excavate your brick walls you need to assess the soundness of the brick and the mortar. If either the brick or mortar are soft or decayed. Pressure washing could do damage. If either is soft you will need to see if anything can adhere to it. You might need to remove the soft material and add a coat of cement plaster to put your waterproofing on. There are other things that need to be assessed.


----------

